# High Holidays in Tampico



## Counselor Karen (Aug 8, 2010)

Hello,
Does anyone know where to attend Jewish Holiday services in or near Tampico?


----------



## moisheh (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Karen: I wish there was some way I could send you a message. There are not very many Jewish communities in Mexico. Most Mexicans that are Jewish live in Mexico City. There may be a Jewish expat community in the Chapala/Guad area. Other than that I have not encountered any Jewish groups in Mexico. I think you can PM me on this forum.

Moisheh


----------



## travelpro747 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Check with locals*



Counselor Karen said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone know where to attend Jewish Holiday services in or near Tampico?


Hi Karen,

There are a fair number of Jewish people in Tampico, in fact one of the most prominent families in the area is Jewish. I would call the Fiesta Americana Hotel, or one of the other local hotels and ask.


----------



## Counselor Karen (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I am going to find someplace out of town for YK if I can find a shul that I can take a bus to then stay a few days. Any ideas of close communities?
Thanks, Karen


----------

